# Skylum to fulfill new vision for Luminar Neo with Extensions, including Noiseless AI, which is very cool



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 16, 2022)

> Luminar Neo transforms into a one-stop creative editing platform with the release of 7 Extensions by the end of 2022, next one being Noiseless AI.
> *NEW YORK, NY – August 16, 2022 *— Skylum’s biggest commitment is to develop Luminar Neo as a one-stop platform for creative photo editing. Setting a new mark for Skylum’s future, Extensions are the natural continuation of the new vision for Luminar Neo. By the end of 2022, Skylum is going to release 7 Extensions in total, following the HDR Merge release in July and the upcoming Noiseless AI release in August, with an additional 4 in November and 1 in December. Skylum is also adding a more flexible payment solution, introducing a subscription for Luminar Neo and all the Extensions that will be released during the subscription period. Early bird subscribers can benefit from a better price. All the Extensions of 2022 are also available to Luminar Neo lifetime license owners as a package in a preorder deal...



Continue reading...


----------



## xps (Aug 16, 2022)

Not cheap, still when you own Luminar AI (149€) for lifetime. HDR Merge I got for free as an Luminar AI owner.
HDR Merge creats some interesting white shiny corona effects on small details. I´ve to switch to other Programs - dependend on which photos you will have to get a HDR effect on.


----------



## neurorx (Aug 16, 2022)

I purchased Neo and their established membership for the templates etc. I am disappointed to see that I will have to purchase another subscription for a product that I thought was being purchased as a single investment.


----------



## vangelismm (Aug 16, 2022)

This program is a Scam.


----------



## Tremotino (Aug 16, 2022)

vangelismm said:


> This program is a Scam.


Yes. Sadly it's true. 

I bought Luminar AI and Luminar Neo and they are both EXTREMELY slow by design on my macbook pro from 2020.
They have over the years not understood to use the GPU for image editing. Adobe Lightroom, Photoshop and Affinity Photo works just marvelous on my macbook. 

If you contact the support you get just random nonsense answers. Just check the Skylum forum for how many complaints there are related to slow editing.
If you want to edit 10MP jpgs than fine, go for Luminar Neo but if you are an Amateur or a Professional and want to edit raw images Luminar is a waste of time. 

I do regret have bought this shit software!


Sadly but true Skylum is a scam. 

It makes me sad that canonrumors is promoting such a scam.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 16, 2022)

Both Luminar AI and Neo are broken on Mac computers using M-series processors; certain "Looks" or "Templates" produce artifacting when applied to an image, resulting in the edit being useless. Skylum is well aware of the problem; they were alerted shortly after the initial release of M1 computers, with dozens of people lodging complaints and filing bug reports. To this day Skylum has not addressed the problem. Instead, they continue to over-hype and market their buggy software to unsuspecting purchasers on every platform/website they can. It's disgusting. 

Skylum's own forums are rife with unhappy customers. Go check it out before spending your cash on these products.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2022)

R1-7D said:


> Both Luminar AI and Neo are broken on Mac computers using M-series processors; certain "Looks" or "Templates" produce artifacting when applied to an image, resulting in the edit being useless. Skylum is well aware of the problem; they were alerted shortly after the initial release of M1 computers, with dozens of people lodging complaints and filing bug reports. To this day Skylum has not addressed the problem. Instead, they continue to over-hype and market their buggy software to unsuspecting purchasers on every platform/website they can. It's disgusting.
> 
> Skylum's own forums are rife with unhappy customers. Go check it out before spending your cash on these products.


My new MacBook Air with the M2 makes PS, Topaz and DxO fly compared with my older Intel-based MacBook Pro.


----------



## entoman (Aug 16, 2022)

R1-7D said:


> Both Luminar AI and Neo are broken on Mac computers using M-series processors; certain "Looks" or "Templates" produce artifacting when applied to an image, resulting in the edit being useless.


I use Topaz DeNoise AI, which is generally excellent on Mac with i7 processor, but it does randomly throw up strange artefacts. It affects about 5% of edits when editing RAWs and outputting as TIFFs. The artefacts take the form of large soft-edged rectangles, which can appear anywhere on the image. Editing the original image again, using identical settings, usually but not always produces a "normal" image without the artefacts. I can't batch process with the program, as I have to check every image individually to make sure the artefacts aren't present.

After reading your post, I'm left wondering whether these weird artefacts are just a fact of life with AI noise-reduction programs?


----------



## LesC (Aug 17, 2022)

I wont be spending any more money on Luminar products. Always over promise and under deliver. 'Extensions' is just a money making scam. Can't see it beating Topaz for noise removal either.


----------



## pzyber (Aug 18, 2022)

I rather stick with Topaz DeNoise AI, has worked like a charm so far.


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 20, 2022)

Ah, mighty Luminar. Because I was not able or willing to master PS for simple photo manipulation, I went thru many SW options - on1, Topaz, Nik collection, Zoner, Luminar and Exposure.

I particularly liked on1 plugins, later on they have tried to do a RAW editor and first two years, I almost gave up. I tried to switch to Liminar back at the time of version 2, IIRc. Then there was supposed to be revolutionary version 3 or 4, can't even remember. Then AI, then Neo. I have bough each of them and could not get it working fast, consistently, or waiting for promissed features. They were also banning critical user voices. 

Tried to install latest version, and their UI is maybe simple, but still messy. In that regards, on1 got their act together and they are very solid LR competition for those not wanting Adobe subscription. Don't get me wrong, in terms of our studio, my wife still uses LR + PS combo, but Luminar, for both of us - no way ...


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 20, 2022)

No more money from me for Luminar. So many dead ends . Neo I’m sure will soon be replaced by another. Hard sells on templates/ skies etc. For me nothing compares to Photoshop.


----------



## DrToast (Aug 21, 2022)

I have yet to see noise reduction software that I prefer to just accepting the noise and keeping the detail.


----------



## reisi007 (Aug 23, 2022)

For me, DXo's noise reduction software works very well....


----------



## dirtyvu (Aug 26, 2022)

AlanF said:


> My new MacBook Air with the M2 makes PS, Topaz and DxO fly compared with my older Intel-based MacBook Pro.


You haven't used Luminar...


----------



## dirtyvu (Aug 26, 2022)

I bought Luminar AI after seeing all the cool videos on Youtube only to find out it ran like trash even on my fully specced PC. It took YEARS before they finally got Luminar AI to run decently. Actually, I'm not sure if it was Luminar or me upgrading my PC to the latest 2022 equipment... No way would I risk money on Luminar Neo.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Aug 30, 2022)

And here I thought it was my mental facilities failing me. After Luminar AI I gave up on their products.

With as poor as people are rating it, I wonder if whatever compensation Craig is receiving is worth the damage to both his and this site's reputation.


----------

